# You might be a Taliban if...



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Top ten reasons you might be a Taliban *

*1. You might be a Taliban if you refine heroin for a living, but you have a moral objection to beer.*

*2. You might be a Taliban if you own a $3,000 machine gun and $5,000 rocket launcher, but you can't afford shoes.*

*3. You might be a Taliban if you have more wives than teeth.*

*4. You might be a Taliban if you wipe your butt with your bare left hand, but consider bacon "unclean."*

*5. You might be a Taliban if you think vests come in two styles: bullet-proof and suicide.*

*6. You might be a Taliban if you can't think of anyone you HAVEN'T declared Jihad against.*

*7. You might be a Taliban if you consider television dangerous, but routinely carry explosives in your clothing.*

*8. You might be a Taliban if you've felt the urge to "get excited" after seeing a woman's exposed ankle.*

*9. You might be a Taliban if you were amazed to discover that cell phones have uses other than setting off roadside bombs.*

*10. You might be a Taliban if you've ever uttered the phrase, "I love what you've done with your cave."*


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Ha Ha


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

This is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

ROFLMFAO!!! I love #4.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

LOL..nice!


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

this is about as unfunny as jeff foxworthy


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ashley89 said:


> this is about as unfunny as jeff foxworthy


Or You


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> Or You


Harry...I knew there was a reason you were one of my favorite people on here...:L: is one of the funniest things I have read in a long time...stupid kids. hahahahahaha


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

kttref said:


> Harry...I knew there was a reason you were one of my favorite people on here...:L: is one of the funniest things I have read in a long time...stupid kids. hahahahahaha


im right


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ashley89 said:


> im right


Go Away little Badge Bunny wannabee

*Who I'd like to meet:*










http://www.myspace.com/barbecutie89


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> Go Away little Badge Bunny wannabee
> 
> *Who I'd like to meet:*
> 
> ...


ouch you got me


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ashley89 said:


> this is about as unfunny as jeff foxworthy


Coming from the person who finds this humerous;
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45485


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

that's a riot, andy! :L::L::L:


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Why would she want to meet three Troppers on the side of the road issuing tickets to a bunch of rice rocket retards....


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Maybe they would let her play with their sticks...She would like that...


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

andy0921 said:


> Maybe they would let her play with their sticks...She would like that...


LMAO... I dont think this chick likes to play with sticks... The song on her stupid Myspace sums that up very well...LOL


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

andy0921 said:


> Maybe they would let her play with their sticks...She would like that...


WOW! you guys are mean
no need for that lol


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Ashley89 said:


> WOW! you guys are mean
> no need for that lol


Ohhhh what's the matter.... Go back on myspace and chat it up with the rest of the emo and goth friends ya have.... Friggin tool! LOL


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

coldsteel said:


> Ohhhh what's the matter.... Go back on myspace and chat it up with the rest of the emo and goth friends ya have.... Friggin tool! LOL


goth...emo??? where do you get that idea lol
look im not trying to fight with anyone or start shit, i just like reading this board and stuff so stop judging me


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ashley89 said:


> goth...emo??? where do you get that idea lol
> look im not trying to fight with anyone or start shit, i just like reading this board and stuff so stop judging me


You are posting here, that gives us the right to judge you.


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> You are posting here, that gives us the right to judge you.


fair enough i guess - i just thought what those guys were saying was a bit harsh lol


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Well it was a funny thread till gothgirl89 killed it....


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

coldsteel said:


> Well it was a funny thread till gothgirl89 killed it....


clever!


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Ashley89 said:


> clever!


Awwww thanks tool...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I am finding this thread hysterical right now....


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

why say "lol" after saying you find the treatment "harsh"? doesn't that kinda contradict itself?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

popcorn any one?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

well now , it seem Ms. Ashly's warm welcome to masscops has grown cold.

just curious , does "not funny " pertain to the non-PC nature of the _you might be a taliban _joke or is it just not your cup of tea in the humor department ?


----------

